# New and need advice



## John1993 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey I’m John 24 years old 6’1” 175lbs. I’ve been in the gym consecutively now for about 4 months and have put on about 10 lbs but looking to jump to the next level. With my current situation (work/location) I am only able to eat 3 meals a day and then a mass gainer shake (and tuna whenever i get a chance). As far as workouts and supplements go does anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## Thezilla (Dec 25, 2017)

Well you say next level. Start with getting more then 3 meals a day. Don’t want to hear about how you can’t do it. That’s the next level.


----------



## Jin (Dec 25, 2017)

You'll never get to the next level without more calories. Man up and meal prep. Bullshit you can only eat 3 meals a day. Find a way!


----------



## itismethebee (Dec 25, 2017)

Tried some creatine ?


----------



## tinymk (Dec 25, 2017)

The next level for you should be getting your eating squared away and continue to work hard and growing with a better caloric intake


----------



## John1993 (Dec 26, 2017)

Yes I’m aware I need to eat more but I’m deployed in the middle of BFE and I get 3 meals a day and tuna packets I’m sent from home so any other suggestions?


----------



## Jin (Dec 26, 2017)

John1993 said:


> Yes I’m aware I need to eat more but I’m deployed in the middle of BFE and I get 3 meals a day and tuna packets I’m sent from home so any other suggestions?



Nope. You need more calories. Is there a ration of food you get per meal or is it free for all? Try to eat more at the meals. Finish other people's meals if you have too. 

Add another weight gainer shake a day.


----------



## John1993 (Dec 26, 2017)

We only get so much a meal, I can add another shake it is over 1,000 calories a serving and I eat anything extra I get my hands on but thats all I can do!


----------



## John1993 (Dec 26, 2017)

How many calories do I need to consume a day?


----------



## Jin (Dec 26, 2017)

Google tdee calculator. Post the number you come up with and we'll see if it sounds right.


----------



## Jin (Dec 26, 2017)

John1993 said:


> We only get so much a meal, I can add another shake it is over 1,000 calories a serving and I eat anything extra I get my hands on but thats all I can do!


 
Sounds like a plan. 

Will you be able to get your hands on enough mass gainer? 2 shakes a day is significant. 

Tell your buddies not to throw away any of their grub. Eat everything you can get your hands on: carbs, protein & fat. This includes packets of mayo. 

Finish half eaten sandwiches, bread crust and chicken skin. Make it weird. Make it fun.  Beg for scraps until they nickname you The Garbage Disposal Grunt.


----------



## John1993 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hahaha alright thanks I’ll do what I can and hope its enough, if not I get back home in July so I’ll just go up from there.


----------



## John1993 (Dec 27, 2017)

Jin said:


> Google tdee calculator. Post the number you come up with and we'll see if it sounds right.


My maintenance calories is 3,131


----------



## Jin (Dec 28, 2017)

John1993 said:


> My maintenance calories is 3,131


 Sounds right. I'm guessing your activity level is high, yes?

you'll want to start out eating 600 calories above maintenance, so around 3,700. If you beg, barrow and steal food you may be able to hit that with only one mass gainer per day. 

Download myfitnesspal and keep count of your calories over a weeks period to see how close you are getting. Adjust from there.


----------

